# Best way to "cut out" the kitties...



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

From the original image? I keep trying and trying and it's just so tedious! If anyone would be so kind as to explain a good way to cut out the kitties from an image in Photoshop (CS2), I would be forever grateful.

Here is how I've tried it:

Filter -> Extract (It always leaves gunk around the edges)
And the lasso tool. 

Also, any other photoshop hints and tips would be appreciated as well.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I use Magnetic lasso

With these options:
Feather 7px
Anti-Aliased checked
Width 7px
Edge Contrast 15%
Frequency 85

And for other photoshop hints, I can find pretty much anything I want to know here: http://www.good-tutorials.com/tutorials/photoshop


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

I use the quick mask tool








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]

I am not a very good teacher, but I hope this helps alil bit...


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

When you are doing this, you are using the brush tool to "paint" over the cat, make sure your transparency is down so you can see through the red...then when you have colored the whole cat or what you want to cut out, hit the quick mask tool to get the "marching ants" then go to the select menu and click inverse to select just the cat and not the whole picture...then when you do that hit "ctrl & alt" and the arrow tool all at the same time to drag the image where you want it...To get rid of the marching ants hit ctrl D and that will deselect the image...I hope this helps along with the diagram....


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

also black is the red in quick mask or the positive and the white is the negative almost like an eraser if ya mess up, just switch the forground and the background colors when you want to erase or color in...


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the help everyone. I tried those ways and I still wasn't satisfied with the outcome. The graphic designer I work with here showed me another way that I actually like a bit better.

Use the pen tool and click in spots around the image, but make sure you set the opacity of the color low so you can see where you're clicking.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Oh my! The kitties head is floating away!!! Looks like he is having an out of body experience! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL! 

The pen tool is just awesome! I use it in illustrator all the time to create my graphics (not kitty) doing logos and stuff like that...I just like the quick mask tool in PS..I am glad you found an easy way to do it :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I have to say -- I'm too much of a perfectionist to do it with a lasso. I do it all by hand with a very little tool when I am WAY zoomed in. It's not so bad anymore -- I've actually gotten a lot faster. *big loser who does things the hard way*


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*lasso*



ForJazz said:


> I have to say -- I'm too much of a perfectionist to do it with a lasso. I do it all by hand with a very little tool when I am WAY zoomed in. It's not so bad anymore -- I've actually gotten a lot faster. *big loser who does things the hard way*


That may be so but your graphix are awesome


----------

